# Midnight intruder



## Haggles (Aug 11, 2008)

Took these about 5 minutes ago when i heard this loud frantic flappy/scratchy sound and at first i thought a bat had flown in through the window (i live essentialy in the middle of the woods so we get loads of bats here) but instead found this little fella, pictures aren't very good as its only a little handheld camera but this guys wingspan must be a good 3 inches







Im guessing from its size its a hawk moth although im no expert on insects, if someone knows what species this is i'd appriciate it : victory:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a Red Underwing moth.Supposedly common in your part of the country but a rarity round here and one I'd love to see.:2thumb:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i'd say red underwing too, but i'm just guessing by the size and the red underwings! lovely moth.


----------



## Haggles (Aug 11, 2008)

We get loads of moths here (i guess thats also why we get a lot of bats, hehe)
When the wind gets down on a nice still evening ill set up a moth trap and post my findings on here : victory:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Haggles said:


> We get loads of moths here (i guess thats also why we get a lot of bats, hehe)
> When the wind gets down on a nice still evening ill set up a moth trap and post my findings on here : victory:


If you're thinking of doing some trapping Jon Clifton near you supplies everything needed.His website is www.angleps.com
Be careful though,it's highly addictive.I'm out in the woods and sand dunes at all hours of the night.Gets you a reputation as an "oddball":whistling2:


----------



## Haggles (Aug 11, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> If you're thinking of doing some trapping Jon Clifton near you supplies everything needed.His website is www.angleps.com
> Be careful though,it's highly addictive.I'm out in the woods and sand dunes at all hours of the night.Gets you a reputation as an "oddball":whistling2:


Oh sweet i'll check that out, thanks for that. I know the feeling, theres a heath and a bog within half a mile of me and im often down there by 5.30 in the morning looking for snakes and lizards hehe, get some funny looks from early, joggers being crouched down looking under rocks and logs at dawn an all
:lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ahhhh I love moths, they are butterflies of the night, they are great, I had a huge hawk moth in my room the other day, it was beautiful


----------

